# I will never complain about not being able to run with my dog again



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

That is BEYOND awesome and inspiring!
Thank you for sharing! That made my day!


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

Inspiring!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Totally gave me goosebumps! Awesome!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful and really inspiring . Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Inspiring!! Magnificent!! Limitations are in the mind!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Good grief that was amazing!!!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw that on FB yesterday. So amazing! What a wonderful team they make.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

That is SUPER! And I'll remember it next time I'm thinking about being to lazy to go for a walk.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! That gave me goosebumps! 

How awesome is that.... he didn't let being in a wheelchair stop him at all! Amazing team!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Dang that is AMAZING!


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Dante's mom (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

That's awesome !!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so inspiring, we (general we) all gripe about this and that when it comes to agility, and then you see someone like this, makes you thankful for what you have,our complaints seem so petty and appreciate the hard work someone with a disability puts into it..

There was a lady here in NE that used to run her dog from a wheelchair, she ran an aussie,,I don't know whatever happend to her, she just kinda disappeared. They were a great team..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That video is so inspiring.


----------



## Anyu (Jan 9, 2013)

That is so amazing & beautiful, I almost cried!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Amazing and inspiring! Excellent team.


----------

